# Argos 747 water pump



## speedy1812 (Feb 14, 2008)

The water pump on my Burstner Argos 747 has stopped working. Can anyone tell where it is located.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It is in the fresh water tank. Lift up the cushion on the front seat of the dinette. You will see (under the flap) a large screw top on the tank. Unscrew it and hey presto.

You must never drain your tank then. 8O 

There is a chain attached to the underside of the screw top which is attached to a plug in the bottom of the tank.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Then remove the plug to drain the tank.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Andy


----------

